# VapeCon 2022 - Local Juice Shootout



## VapeCon

VapeCon will be hosting the *Local Vendor Juice Shootout* at VapeCon 2022 on the weekend of the 26th of November and 27th of November at Heartfelt Arena, PTA

We all have our favourite local juice makers, and this is the place where we get to pit them against each other, where there will be one left standing! With reputations on the line, who will be the last vendor standing?

*Previous Winners:*

2015: Vapour Mountain - XXX
2016: Paulie's - Grape Taffy
2017: Cloud Flavour Labs - RY4Sure
2018: The Coil Company & Cloud Flavour Labs - Minties
2019: 8ball - Tropical Pineapple on Ice

*How does it work?*

Local vendors exhibiting at VapeCon have had the opportunity to submit a *new unreleased* juice that will be made available for VapeCon 2022, a panel of judges carefully selected by the organizers will then sample the juices and give them a score based out of 10. The juice with the highest score will be crowned the winner. The judges will not know who produced these juices, only members from the organization team will know.


There are only 10 spots/juices (from 10 different vendors) to be sampled and voted on.
Juices will be sampled in an Aspire cloudflask or equivalent
The winning juice will win the coveted VapeCon 2022 Vendor Juice Shootout title and will have the bragging rights that follow for the year ahead.
Only *VapeCon 2022 exhibiting vendors *who have stands booked are eligible for entry
Only *South African* based vendors are eligible for entry
We have taken extra measures this year to try make this competition fair for all participants.

Exhibiting vendors wishing to enter can send an email to vendors@vapecon.co.za for more details on how to enter.


----------



## VapeCon

Entries now closed - all slots have been filled

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

